

Dubai tower now world's tallest building (planned height still secret) - charzom
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5hiQiltnYt9bxz4sUq-3qEIm5oXBw

======
bharath
Dubai is run by folks with vision. Folks who realize that oil is a finite,
non-renewable resource and they need to spend their petrodollars preparing for
the day that it runs out. Apparently, its quite the tourist destination.
Indoor skiing, snorkeling and duty free shopping just a 4 hr flight from
Frankfurt.

~~~
gms
It's not for everyone though...I'm there every now and then, and to me the
whole city feels like one big theme park. If you're looking for a city that
has any sort of 'organic' feel, this is very much not it.

~~~
danw
A Vegas for EMEA then? Cost of flights to Dubai are constantly dropping too
which is only helping it as a tourist destination.

------
nreece
It's expected to rise more than 2,295 feet ...

[http://phoja.com/show/666/Is-the-height-of-the-worlds-
talles...](http://phoja.com/show/666/Is-the-height-of-the-worlds-tallest-
building-a-secret.html)

<http://www.newser.com/story/4627.html>

